# THE PANTHER by SMITTY



## Pro-Shot (UK) Catapults (Apr 21, 2010)

Well here it is a real nice slingshot designed by the talented MR DEWEY SMITH AKA SMITTY
we got this slingshot set by smitty a few week ago ,We have cast it in High Tensile Brass 3 
Put some nice lazer work on the casting hope you all like it 
going in the post for Smitty a real nice man







View attachment 7089


SMITTY IS GOING TO LET US MARKET THIS SLINGSHOT SO WERE GOING TO PUT IT INTO THE SLINGSHOT FROM AROUND THE WORLD
ON OUR WEB SITE www.milbroproshotuk.com will take a few week to stock up and get pics on web site so please bear with us and a real big thankyou to smitty you are a real GENT


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

I like that design a lot. Great work, Pete! I can almost feel that one in my hand.


----------



## smitty (Dec 17, 2009)

Wow Pete, you did a great job on it ! Maybe you can get some Panther orders from other folks? I think it is going to be a great shooting slingshot, that of coarse will last a lifetime. Your work is the best !


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Great design Smitty - Great job Pete!


----------



## grant (Feb 22, 2010)

Nice work !!! Loving the Yorkshire roses pete


----------



## harpersgrace (Jan 28, 2010)

Very cool both Pete and Smitty!! That would make another great slingshot of the world.


----------



## NoSugarRob (Jun 3, 2010)

well done guys. very good looking catty. why isnt it gold coloured ?


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

I just returned to this post . . .

Smitty, I know you will deny it, but you are a genuine slingshot genius.

And if I ever advised somebody who asked me, "Where can I buy a good slingshot that will last me like a good rifle or pistol, because I'm a hunter (or marksman) who isn't interested in playing around?" I would send him to Hogan's Castings. Pete, you do the right thing when you go to the real brothers of the slingshot for designs.

Kudos Smitty. Kudos Hogan's.


----------



## Pro-Shot (UK) Catapults (Apr 21, 2010)

Hi Rob trust me mate its the picture the brass is polished so much its glaring back? pluss HTB3 is light in colour


NoSugarRob said:


> well done guys. very good looking catty. why isnt it gold coloured ?


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

That's fantastic!
The shape and design on this one is right up my alley, I'm sure it will be a tremendous shooter


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

Oh very nice indeed! I want it!


----------



## shot in the foot (Jan 3, 2010)

Wow, that is nice, and made by 2 of the nicest people in slingshots, jeff


----------



## NoSugarRob (Jun 3, 2010)

i totally trust you Mr Pete... thought it was a special type of brass .... like you can get white gold sort of thing... i was quite close wasnt I ... go me !!


----------



## tubeman (Mar 7, 2011)

Lovely casting


----------



## smitty (Dec 17, 2009)

Check out this "non-ugly " Avatar Dayhiker !


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

smitty said:


> Check out this "non-ugly " Avatar Dayhiker !












Edit: Oh, I thought you were talking about that ugly guy at upper left. Sorry. You should change it now.


----------



## Dan the Slingshot Man (Nov 21, 2010)

very nice work, I really like it


----------



## smitty (Dec 17, 2009)

Dayhiker said:


> Check out this "non-ugly " Avatar Dayhiker !












Edit: Oh, I thought you were talking about that ugly guy at upper left. Sorry. You should change it now.








[/quote]

Ha, Ha, Ho, Ho, Ho ! That is a really good picture of you sucking that milk off the ground and pouring it back into the bottle for later. You are so "green", I mean the way you recycle is just awesome ! You make me so proud. You da man !!!


----------



## smitty (Dec 17, 2009)

Now, back to Hogan Castings' beautiful and expert craftsmanship on the Panther!


----------



## Ram (Jan 19, 2011)

I want one!!!


----------



## erlkonig (Mar 31, 2011)

Hogancastings said:


> Well here it is a real nice slingshot designed by the talented MR DEWEY SMITH AKA SMITTY
> we got this slingshot set by smitty a few week ago ,We have cast it in High Tensile Brass 3
> Put some nice lazer work on the casting hope you all like it
> going in the post for Smitty a real nice man
> ...


Looks like a good American Chinese fooood!


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

smitty said:


> Now, back to Hogan Castings' beautiful and expert craftsmanship on the Panther!


Oh MY!! I liked the design in wood, but I love the Brass 3 and the laser lettering in the design.

Tremendous symphony of work, Smitty's and Pete's. Standing ovation from me to you both.

Oh, and I laughed in good nature when I saw you had already made it your avatar. Certainly a good one for it.


----------



## smitty (Dec 17, 2009)

Thanks Ray. I have the feeling of a kid on Christmas eve, waiting for Santa to get here. Hogan Castings does supreme work !


----------



## Martin (Jan 17, 2010)

It was a stunning slingshot when I saw the original, the finished brass version is an outstanding slingshot.
An excellent design from Smitty and beautiful craftsmanship from Pete.
Martin


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

Neato bandito!


----------



## mr.joel (Dec 21, 2009)

It is quite interesting to see the way we westerners alter the dankung. I'm seeing influence from scallops and the howitzer here...I'm diggin' it Smitty.


----------



## Sleepy (Mar 31, 2011)

Beautiful, very professional looking.


----------



## Guest (Apr 9, 2011)




----------



## Guest (Apr 9, 2011)

SlingshotSean said:


> Great design! I want some pu$$y....Cat I mean as in panther


----------



## Pro-Shot (UK) Catapults (Apr 21, 2010)

Hi Smitty is going to let us sell this Panther top man smitty
View attachment 7221

will take a few weeks to get everthing sorted out and we will put it on the web site
under slingshots from around the world. www.milbroproshotuk.com 
all the best
Pete


----------



## Gwilym (Dec 9, 2010)

I think this is brilliant. I love that fact that hogan castings is slowly building up a Repository of slingshots from different makers. Also its UK based which considering most of the dealers are in the us is a good thing. 
Love the slingshot it looks really nice.


----------



## BCLuxor (Aug 24, 2010)

My birthday end of the month and I LIKE that alot!


----------



## Yago (Mar 29, 2013)

Fantastic


----------



## Yago (Mar 29, 2013)

The best loop desing i have seem..........Great


----------

